# Am I not eligible for immigration to Canada



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Dear experts,
I am thinking I am not eligible to apply for canada PR now based on
the points calculated.

My score breakup is

Education: BE Computer Science: 21 points
Work Experience: 8 years as s/w engnr 15 points
Language: IELTS: 6.5 bands in all modules: 16 points
Age: 30 : 12 points

-----------------------------------------------------
Total  64 points

But I believe that minimum 67 points is required.
Please let me know my above assumption is correct or not.

Thanks
Faslu


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

faslu said:


> Dear experts,
> I am thinking I am not eligible to apply for canada PR now based on
> the points calculated.
> 
> ...



How many points does their website say are required?


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

colchar said:


> How many points does their website say are required?


Thank you very much colchar for your immediate reply.

Pass mark is 67/100.
I got it from below site:

Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class

under section "What are the selection factors?"
if it is right if my partner needs to get some score of IELTS? if so how much?
what are the other ways I can catch point 67?.

Thanks
Faslu


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

If you have 64 points and the cutoff is 67 then no, you do not meet the criteria.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

faslu said:


> Dear experts,
> I am thinking I am not eligible to apply for canada PR now based on
> the points calculated.
> 
> ...


Based on this web page you have underestimated your language score. 6.5 in speaking, reading and writing gets you 3 x 5 = 15 points, 6.5 in listening gets you 4 points for a total of 19


That would bring you up to 67 points


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

The cap is currently reached for this occupation, unless you have arranged employment.


----------

